# Duda con transformador de RF



## aliteroid (Abr 20, 2007)

Saludos a todos quisiera que me ayudaran a resolver una duda:
Tengo un circuito de radio en donde me piden un transformador de RF de FI(frecuencia intermedia) que debo sintonizarlo a 200Khz: Lo he buscado en el comercio pero no lo encuentro entonces busque en aparatos de radio que tengo desarmados pero no se cual me sirva. tienen los tornillos de regulacion de distintos colores, no se si esto corresponde a algun codigo, o son todos iguales, ¿como puedo identificar uno que me sirva?
ojala me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 30, 2007)

¿Existe algun codigo de colores? ¿Alguien tiene información en español sobre este componente?
ayudenme por favor¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## LW1ECP (May 3, 2007)

Veamos: la frecuencia es de 200kHz?. Es extraño, es muy baja para la mayoría de las aplicaciones de recepción. 
Yo te sugiero emplear una bobina de FI de 455kHz forzada a sintonizar más abajo. En un tiempo era común un juego de bobinas 10x10mm de 5 patas osciladora / 1a / 2a / 3a FI con color rojo / amar / blanco / negro, conocidas como "bobinas de radio Spica" en Argentina. Las de FI traían un capacitor de sintonía interno de 180pF entre extremos del primario. Por lo tanto, agregando 750pF en paralelo las puedes bajar a 200kHz.
Por si dispones de bobinas similares a las que te menciono, los extremos del primario son las dos patas opuestas sobre la hilera que posee 3 patas. La del medio en ese lado es una derivación aprox. al 50% en la bobina amarilla y blanca. Las dos del otro lado son un secundario de baja impedancia, para la base de un transistor.
Te aseguro que bobinas como las de la foto no te servirán: tienen pocas vueltas, las que te digo deben tener unas cuantas decenas de alambre finito, y rodeadas por un capuchón roscado de ferrite.
Te sirve?. En todo caso mándanos el circuito así te podemos asesorar mejor.
Éxitos!


----------



## aliteroid (May 4, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta  mira he adjuntado el circuito este este tienen la funcion de inyectar una señal modulada a la linea AC de una casa y la funcion del transformador es acoplar las impedancias del circuito y de la red. El transformador especifico que aparece no lo encontré asi que lo que quiero es reemplazarlo por uno de 455Khz que creo que es el amarillo y ajustarlo a 200 ¿se puede?
gracias nuevamente


----------



## LW1ECP (May 5, 2007)

Caramba, qué chiquito el escaneado, no veo bien los valores de los componentes. Bien, lo que debes hacer es reemplazar el capacitor de sintonía (C7?) por el valor que haga falta para llegar a 200kHz. Si la bobina de FI que vas a emplear difiere del tipo que te mencioné, simplemente vas probando con varios valores mientras miras la amplitud de la onda sobre ese bobinado con un osciloscopio, y te quedas con el que dé más alto, y que permita buscar aún más alto girando el núcleo.
Para el bobinado que va a la línea, usa el que tenga menos resistencia midiendo tu transformador con el óhmetro.
Como es muy probable que el primario (el sintonizado) tenga derivación, también puedes experimentar qué te da más amplitud en el SECUNDARIO (mientras está conectado a la línea): conectar todo el primario sintonizado a +15 y a la R que está más a la derecha, o usar un extremo y la derivación (el capacitor de sintonía siempre irá entre los extremos del primario, los puntos que tengan más R entre ellos).
Pero, no necesitas construir también el receptor?.
ATENCIÓN!!!. Este circuito está conectado directamente a la red eléctrica!. Cuidado al tocarlo o a qué lo conectas, te puede poner vivo todo el gabinete del osciloscopio!.


----------



## aliteroid (May 6, 2007)

Muchas gracias Daniel por tu ayuda he quedado muy claro, ahora, existe una forma de calcular el condensador si utilizo un transformador de 455Khz?? y otra cosa: Sabes tu donde puedo conseguir el codigo de colores que se utiliza generalmente para los transformadores, tengo entendido que el amarillo es el de 455Khz, y lo ultimo, disculpa que abuse de tus conocimientos, que amplitud debiera tener la señal que estoy inyectando a la red para poder transportarla maximo 100 metros??

El circuito receptor lo tengo, utiliza una bobina variable de 1.5mH con un condensador de 0.001uF en paralelo

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Psyco83 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola a todos, yo tengo un problema similar al de aliteroid, quiero hacer el circuito de la página de pablin (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/audio220/index.htm) pero he conseguido algunos de esos transformadores, ninguno con el color que ahí recomiendan que es el amarillo, quería saber si me pueden ayudar diciéndome si alguno de los que tengo se pueden usar, de antemano muchas gracias...
Los que tengo son: - (7x7mm) tornillo verde en su carcasa metálica tiene escrito  am-lo  213  913s
                                - (7x7mm) tornillo rojo   am-lo  212  913p
                                - (10x10mm) blanco  am-li  27  913p
                                - (10x10mm) negro  am-li  54  913s
                                - (10x10mm) rosado sin nomenclatura.
Amigo aliteroid puedes publicar el circuito del receptor si no es mucha molestia? gracias

Saludos


----------



## UNITO (Nov 21, 2008)

La verdad yo etoy buscando lo mismo....(información acerda de esos transformadores). Pero ademas otro prolemita:
Dado que el circuito es de potencia (en mi caso 220v), es peligroso manejar este tipo de circuitos, por lo cual es recomendable antees simularlo. Pero he buscado en varios softwares y no encuentro los LM566 y LM565 que usa el circuito para poder simularlo. (tb trato de armar el circuito de la pag de pablin)


----------



## la_res (Feb 10, 2009)

Que tal...
¿Entonces, ese tipo de transformadores son los llamados SIF?
Quiero armar uno de estos:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm

¿Me servirá uno de esos?
¿Cuál?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## 01maxi10 (Jun 26, 2010)

yo tengo una duda con estos transformadores de rf.... ¿tiene reemplazo en transformador de color negro


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Ene 22, 2012)

hola amigos estoy hace días buscando lo mismo, yo necesito uno para 10,7 Mhz con la sigla mf y no se ni por donde arrancar, algún dato?
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2012)

Eso es una bobina de Frecuencia Intermedia de la banda de FM 88 a 108 Mhz , vas a tener que destripar una radiecita.

No se de que color es esa bobina , quizás algún otro forero pueda decirte . . .


----------



## julfermir (Jul 7, 2017)

yo tengo esta bobina de capuchón verde, y creo que es una inductancia variable. Tiene 5 pines, y solo se utilizan 2. 
En la bobina esta escrito A2788, y debajo de ella HH 46. 
Necesito comprar una bobina igual y/o reemplazarla por algo equivalente y/o como podría crearla.  Me esta costando mucho poder encontrarla, si alguien me presta alguna ayuda. 
Estaría muy agradecida. 
Gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola Julfemir,sin mas datos tecnicos es dificil ayudarte,,pero por el color del nucleo supongo que es parte de un receptor de Fm,,quizas sea una bobina de 10.7 Mhz.



Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola...Tienes algunas alternativas....le preguntas al fabricante o te fijas en el esquema tecnico del aparato que debería estar el dato. Procedes a comprar alguna en el comercio si fuera estándar ej: FI de 10.7MHz como supuso El Griego.
El mas largo es : quitarla del circuito, medir con multímetro el/los bobinados y anota los datos esquematizando la misma, mides con un inductómetro el/los bobinado/s y anotas los resultados, desarmas mecanicamente la bobina y cuentas las vueltas, mides el grosor del alambre prestando detalle a la ubicación y sentido de los bobinados si los hubiera.
Mides la forma y pides alguna similar en el comercio y tratas de reproducir la original con los datos antes adquiridos.
No se me ocurre otro camino para lograr lo que pretendes sin recurrir a un adivino.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## julfermir (Jul 10, 2017)

Después de buscar mucho, con esa referencia de A2788, encontré una pagina donde me ponía que su inductancia es de 20mH, pero que ya no se fabrican.
Entonces tengo esto: 

https://www.usbid.com/assets/datasheets/F2/126lns-t1026z.pdf

Creo que es esta bobina, la cuestión es si puedo encontrar en Europa un elemento igual. Ya que no voy a comprar al por mayor en china. 
Y entonces para comprar algo equivalente, las características mas importantes que no debería cambiar cuales son?, la inductancia, la frecuencia, la Q. 

Medi y su resistencia entre los bornes es de 37 Ohms. Desmonte una bobina, y me dio mas o menos 628 vueltas, pero lo hice sin mucho rigor y creo que tiene bastante error. Encontré por algun sitio que eran 642 y en otro 680 vueltas. Yo cuando conté calcule 628.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2017)

julfermir dijo:


> Después de buscar mucho, con esa referencia de A2788, encontré una pagina donde me ponía que su inductancia es de 20mH, pero que ya no se fabrican.
> Entonces tengo esto:
> 
> https://www.usbid.com/assets/datasheets/F2/126lns-t1026z.pdf
> ...



Depende de un montón de factores:
 ¿quieres copiar un aparato 100% fiel al original o solo quieres repararlo?.  Si es así deberíamos saber cual es el esquema del mismo y que función cumple dicho inductor en él pero ya tendrías la limitante del formato a respetar(7mmx7mm). 
Si solo quieres hacer uno similar, deberías respetar la inductancia como primera medida pero hay que saber que hace el inductor para definir todos los parámetros. 
Te saltaste el paso de medir la inductancia antes de desarmar en la lista que te sugerí por lo que ahora deberías re-armar la bobina para medir dicho paramento ya que es difícil realizar calculo alguno en base a supuestos, dichos, etc.
Pareciera ser un inductor que trabaja en la región de los KHz hasta los cientos y no mas allá.

Ric.


----------



## julfermir (Jul 10, 2017)

Merci, muchas gracias. 
Si quiero copiar la placa mas o menos exactamente, pero este inductor ya estaba roto. Tengo otra placa y intentare medir su inductancia de la que no esta rota. (espero encontrar un multimetro con esa función de calcular inductancias)
En el circuito hay dos bobinas iguales y creo que forman parte de elementos de calibración, o de un circuito oscillador, aun estoy un poco perdida y tengo que saber que hacen los componentes. 
Gracias por la ayuda. 
Igualmente sabes donde se pueden comprar estos componentes de inductance variable?


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 10, 2017)

Si no tienes los datos específicos(inductancia, etc) sera difícil encontrarlas echas y cualquiera que fabrique pedirá cantidades mínimas elevadas pero puedes encontrar la "forma" de soporte y bobinaras tu.
Como no tiene mucho mas que la forma física y las vueltas, etc deberás probar hasta encontrar algo que te funcione como quieres.
Revisa aquí o algún comercio de electrónica de tu país, son formas o soportes de inductores variables de 7x7mm.

Ric.


----------

